# Wild camping in Weymouth. Any ideas?



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Does anyone know of any wild camping places in or around Weymouth, or failing that, a cheap campsite? Needed for next weekend and this will come under the high season so sites are charging £20+ with h/up per night!!!
Sue.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Not wild camping, but the Camping Club has a "site for holidays" open. These are brilliant, and worth joining the Camping Club for on their own. You can turn up and join on site. No booking, minimal facilities (but more facilities than wild camping). They can only open for 1 month because of legal restrictions. We use them extensively, in preference to CLs, because there is no need to book.

Last week we stayed on one near the centre of Henley on Thames, £6.50 pn.

This is the info on one of the Weymouth sites. 

"July 19-August 16 Weymouth, Dorset Map Reference 194/634817
New Forest DA invites all units to Moor Fm, Chickerell, Weymouth,
Dorset. See YBSB No 194/167. 3m W of Weymouth on B3157 Weymouth/
Bridport rd. 300yds SE Victoria Inn, Chickerell. Site best approached from
Dorchester dir. From A354 N of Weymouth tn R at manor rdbt, SP
Portland and Bridport, foll signs to Chickerell. Site on R approx 0.5m
after mini rdbt on outskirts of built up area. Level field set in a valley.
Good walking area. On bus route to Weymouth's safe, sandy beaches.
Viewpoint from top of fm overlooking Chesil Beach and sea.
Coarse fishing lakes on site and conducted fm trailer tours (both extra
charges). Own san ess. Fee £7pun. Extra adults £1.20pppn. Adv bkg not
avail. For further info contact Marian and Alan Bown, 01202 678149, or
send SAE to 13 Vicarage Rd, Oakdale, Poole, Dorset BH15 3AU."

another:
July 19-August 16 Weymouth, Dorset Map Reference 194/665827
Huddersfield DA invites all units to Holwell Fm (Nottington Pk), Buckland
Ripers, Weymouth, Dorset. From A354 Dorchester-Weymouth
Rd tn R at Broadway into Nottington Ln. Site on L after 50mtrs. Cl to all
amenities. 2m to main beach and town ctr. Regular bus service. Ideal
for motor homes. Visit Dorset's other attractions, Portland, Lulworth Cove,
Chesil Beach, or day trip to Channel Islands. Own san ess. Fee £6pun.
Adv bkg not nec. For further info contact John Sheddon, 07742 368321.

Hope this helps


----------



## 94220 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bagshanty

Have you got a link for these "sites for holidays" please. 

Thanks

Barry


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

abbotsbury beach car park.
used it loads of times no problem.
go through abbotsbury on the way to bridport/west bay,follow sign to tropical gardens,go past tropical gardens, car park is on your left £3= 24 hour parking.toilets in carpark.
take your fishing rod for some early morning mackerel, cook fresh you will not taste better.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

barrytward said:


> Hi Bagshanty
> 
> Have you got a link for these "sites for holidays" please.
> 
> ...


http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/temporaryholidaysites

To get to the details you need a camping club logon


----------



## 94220 (May 1, 2005)

Excellent. Thanks

Barry


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Ferrybridge Inn on the Portland rd, they charge £5 per night and there is a water tap at back of pub, its right on the side of the beach, details are on the camsite/ parking directory

Anne


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we stayed behind the Ferrybridge Inn a few weeks ago - it now costs £10 and you pay the Diving Centre which is behind (and below) the pub. if the Dive Centre is closed - pay inside the pub. best call in advance to arrange.

Pub telephone is 01305 777659 (all the numbers I found on t'internet were the old phone number which is a pain!); Dive centre is 01305 826789.

the pub is a bit dead and doesn't do food - we had a beer in there and there was a sign which seemed to indicate that it will shortly change hands although I might have misread it.

the road past the pub is a bit noisy for traffic and there's an annoying manhole cover by the pub that goes "kerchink" when driven over - but the traffic did die down a lot after midnight

eating out locally within walking distance is not on bar one place behind the pub - the Crab House Cafe - which is supposed to be excellent (if not cheap). they were fully booked when we were there so couldn't get in so make sure you book in advance.

http://www.crabhousecafe.co.uk/index.htm - 01305 788867


----------

